# uuugggghhhhhh...



## bikesnbuses (Nov 14, 2017)

Whatevs......please FLAG away before someone gets hurt...

https://newhaven.craigslist.org/bik/d/antique-bicycle/6386659631.html


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 14, 2017)

They could try to be a little less obvious, lol.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm flying in to pick it up this afternoon...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm flying in to pick it up this afternoon...



nice trick Mike, I'm sitt'n on it as we speak(type)... oh kwap, the new flat black paint job is still tacky...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2017)

I just offered the seller $80 via text. Hope he bites. I really want it to fix up for my kids. I promised not to flip it

@bikesnbuses


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I just offered the seller $80 via text. Hope he bites. I really want it to fix up for my kids. I promised not to flip it
> 
> @bikesnbuses



He said he'd take $50! YES!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hows that goin Jeff?
very many calls??

* Antique bicycle - $175  *Grandpas old bicycle Had this for many years now it's time so it needs a good home


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 14, 2017)

I dont know why Fordmike is so excited...?? This is the bike hes REALLY getting for $50!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2017)

...same color.....
I have one of those...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 14, 2017)

Actually Mike! I can UPGRADE you for an extra $3..!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2017)

I'll take both! Just got off the plane! Be there in 30min


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 14, 2017)

OK Mike! I'll be at the airport waiting!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Junkhunter (Nov 17, 2017)

Lol...


----------



## ratrodz (Nov 17, 2017)

Bahahahaha ahaha....

Still available??


----------

